# how old was your maltese when they stopped growing?



## missjaimee (Dec 13, 2006)

lola is at 15 weeks right now weighing 3.6lbs...just 3 weeks ago she was 2.6! haha..so how old was your puppy when they finally stopped growing? & at what weight did they stop?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy stopped growing about 7-8 months, but that's not always the case. She weighs 3.5 lbs

Toy stopped growing about 10 months I think. She's almost 5 lbs but should be 5.5 if she'd eat!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't know if he stopped growing, he is a year and a half!
I heard they can grow till two years old, is that true?
I got Nemo at 10 weeks he is now 10 pds









ANDREA~


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> I heard they can grow till two years old, is that true?
> I got Nemo at 10 weeks he is now 10 pds
> 
> 
> ...


I always heard the bigger the dog the longer it takes them to reach their final adult size, and I heard with small breeds they stop growing between 8 and 12 months. I have no idea if it's true or not!


I don't know when Wilson stopped growing, I didn't get him until he was 18 months old.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think Scooby reached his ideal size at around 12 months, any weight gain he made after that was just excess, a result of daddy spoiling him with tidbits







I now have him on a strict intake and he is 11.6lb but he did go up to 12lb and I was shocked.







He is three and I want to at least get him back to under 11lb for his own sake.
Koko is now 6 months and weighs 4.3lbs and has maintained that weight now for over 2 weeks, either he has reached his full weight or he may grow a little more but I have noticed he isn't eating as much as he did while growing from 3 months. Both his parents are 4lb and 4½lb repectively so he may remain at this weight and size, I hope so cos he is perfect for us and just adorable and cute


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Zoey was over 2 yrs old when she stopped. Every time she got weighed she gained an ounce! I kept telling her if she got over 5 lbs I would put her on a diet, then it was over 6 lbs and now it's over 7 lbs! The last time she was weighed she was 6lb 10oz. So I think she's done. She's almost 3 1/2 now so she should be! No, I never put her on a diet-haha. But if she gets over 7 lbs...........!!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Indy was 2 years old on Dec. 13 th and is still growing slowly







We were hoping he would make the 4 lb. mark and fill out and he finally did at almost 2 years old! He has little spurts of growth every now and then, now we are hoping to hit the 5 lb. mark


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey grew until about 8 -9 months. Then she just filled out & put on about another 1/2 to 1 lb.







But length & height wise, was done at 8 months.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I think Bogie kept growing till he was well over a year. He is now 2 1/2. About 6 months ago, I had to buy new harnesses and clothes. He was a xsmall, now he is a small. He is something over 7 pounds, but not at all overweight. At 3 months he weighed in at 3 pounds.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Zoe stopped growing around 8 months.

Bella stopped growing around a year.


ginny


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Bentley stopped around 8 months, he is a little less than 6 lbs. Lily has stopped and is a little under 5 lbs, but like Toy she should be a little heavier. They are littermates and I think Lily added height and length 'til 10 months. They are both just about the size of their parents, him and her respectively.

My first malt Ivory was 7 lbs and grew until nearly 2 years. 

Ivory was from CH parents as are these two, however, her breeder was not as established as I think Bentley and Lily's is. However she when at her optimum weight was within standard. I think each litter is different and each pup is different..so long story short, they stop when they stop.









Aimee


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

I'm curious about this too. Moxie turns 6 months tomorrow







... from 13 weeks (when I got her) until 16 weeks, she went from 3.6 to 3.9 lbs. I forgot to ask how much she weighed when she was spayed 2 weeks ago. But I wouldn't say more than 4 lbs. Is that slow growing you think? The breeder expects her to be 5.5 lbs at most.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

As a breeder I have dicovered it is an individual puppy thing, even with litter mates, it is all about genetics, I have had some grow very fast and end growing at 6 months, I have had some grow till after two years old, they were just slow growers, there is no tried or through guessing on Maltese, I have heard at 12 weeks double the weight add or take away a half pound, I do not beoieve this is true, I tell my clients now that I can only verify the weight of the parent through my vets records as even my vet will not make a guess on a puppy.

Cheers, Nedra


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Ty is almost 2 and although it has slowed considerably he is still growing. This fall he was 6 lbs and curretnly he is a tad over 7. I thought it was inactivity from his patella surgery putting on the pounds but the Vet told me that it is common for a dog to "fill out" during it's second year.


----------

